# Nissan Part Number Access



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Does anyone here have access to a parts look-up program? I have searched and searched for Nissan part #'s and every site I look at will NOT list their part numbers.


I'm trying to find out if my 95 4WD V6 (VG30E) trucks pistons are the same part number as a 92 V6 4WD.

If anyone can tell me if they are the same that would be awesome!


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

for nissan parts call a nissan parts dealer..

but the vg30e should be the same from 86,5 to 97 ..


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

courtesyparts.com


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes they are the same.......
Nissan was using a "grade" system (#1 #2 #3 etc) long story short, they start out with a new cutter (in the making process) and as it wears it changes the size of what is being machined, thus the grading system.. I would mic and hone the cylinders (or bore if necessary) and use a std piston


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> for nissan parts call a nissan parts dealer..
> 
> but the vg30e should be the same from 86,5 to 97 ..



Yeah I know I could but I would hate to pester a parts guy just to get his part number. I used to work parts and hated that...


Speedo, I'm interested in the grading. I actually got an awesome deal for a set of .20" (.5mm) brand new OEM pistons. They were too cheap to pass up. The part number seems to match except 1 letter (which seems logical to me since they are oversized) so I'm 99.9% sure I have the right part number. A2010-10G03 is them. I'm hoping if I ever have to rebuild the motor I can use these pistons as they will save me at least $250 if I were to buy a set from the dealer.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

but pestering me is ok...

my buddy my pal...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

92 GSR-4 said:


> Yeah I know I could but I would hate to pester a parts guy just to get his part number. I used to work parts and hated that...
> 
> 
> Speedo, I'm interested in the grading. I actually got an awesome deal for a set of .20" (.5mm) brand new OEM pistons. They were too cheap to pass up. The part number seems to match except 1 letter (which seems logical to me since they are oversized) so I'm 99.9% sure I have the right part number. A2010-10G03 is them. I'm hoping if I ever have to rebuild the motor I can use these pistons as they will save me at least $250 if I were to buy a set from the dealer.


from what I found, A2010-10G03 shows to fit 8/89 - 1/92 VG30E (.50os)
bore it out!


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

Well my truck is a 1995, but the reason I bought them was if I ever needed to rebuild the motor....which is in excellent shape as it is right now.

Thats the confusing thing though. I saw the 89-92 description on the part before I bought them, but then when you look at any aftermarket piston they are all for like 89-96 VG30E's.....maybe there's a slight difference with compression ratio or something. Even if I bought the wrong ones...I'm not out much.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

it could be the skirt or the way the top of the piston is shaped or the over all height of it... maybe the wrist pin diameter, but I dought it


----------

